# Anti hack for os x 10.2!



## Dudeguy (Jul 10, 2002)

"Jaguar" is going to be a bit different than 10.1.
You can get hacked a bit more easily. That is why i've made an anti hacking program called HackMeNot. It's an early version, 0.4.1, but it still works. Eventually it will become a program. But for now it's a bunch of system files.
To download it, just click on the link i have put here!
It's 2.1 megabytes.


----------



## themacko (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow, I've been waiting for an app just like HackMeNot!  It's about time an anti-hacker made some great hack-proof software.


----------



## prime (Jul 10, 2002)

How about giving us a link to the software?


----------



## ksv (Jul 10, 2002)

I have a better application. It's called "F*ckUpMySystemDon't". When it is installed, your root password is sent to me via an email, and remote login is automatically turned on. Right now it's just a bunch of extensions, but eventually I will someday make it a System Preferences pane, hack into Apple's servers and publish it via the Software Update system and hide it as a system update.
It's an early version, 0.0.7a1, but it works just perfectly! You can download it from the link I've put in the post below this one


----------



## cybergoober (Jul 10, 2002)

He posts this twice and doesn't provide a link in either thread.


----------



## Dudeguy (Jul 10, 2002)

yeah, sorry about that. Hey that password sending program sounds kool! send me a link. hahhhaahhahahaa
ok, sorry, here is the link.
OK, but the thing is this may not work as well for 10.0
It's also made more for os x 10.2, the new one. Remember, it is in it's early stages.
If this program does not work on your computer, post the bug here.
Oh yes, i forget who said it, but this won't send your password. I don't know how to make it so it sends it to me. Where will it get sent to? My email? i can't recieve files on my email! On my computer? HOW!?
Anyways, installation instructions in the folder.
Don't go into user.dll  or into the main interface folder both located inside the interface folder. HERE IS THE LINK:

_edit note - link removed - read rest of thread to understand why  _


----------



## kanecorp (Jul 10, 2002)

hum..i come from the PC world..this sounds like a trojan to me...


----------



## LordOphidian (Jul 10, 2002)

dll? dude, it seriously sounds like you are posting a trojan.

Also what the hell could this do to make your computer less "hackable"?  Its not like this patches the unfound holes in software or anything.  At most you could probably mess with some permissions to make it harder to gain root, but that has been done and can possibly change between the dev builds and release.  I wouldn't download this software unless i was on a machine that was only a tester and blocked off from the net.  Pretty shady.


----------



## arkon24 (Jul 10, 2002)

ksv, i couldn't have said it better myself...

dudeguy, please, this makes no sense whatsoever. 10.2 can be "hacked more easily"??  you probably don't know the first thing about what the word hacker really means.

as for others reading this thread, please do not download that file(s).  security vulnerabilities can only exist through open services (open ports like ssh (22), apache (80) etc...) and os x does not have ANY open as default...


----------



## symphonix (Jul 10, 2002)

I wouldn't download it either ... I know suspect software when I see it. Without some legitimate explanation of what the software does, where the hell it comes from and how it functions I wouldn't touch it with a stray proton.
Plus, with a dll file in there, as well as packaging the whole thing as a zip, it doesn't appear that the programmer has the slightest idea what they're talking about.


----------



## uoba (Jul 11, 2002)

can admin close this thread and post a warning, this dude is suspect! (Just as well he didn't put the link in the first post, might have got people to actually download it!)


----------



## voice- (Jul 11, 2002)

I agree with you on all acounts but one, symmy, packaging it as a .zip is logical as he can then post it as an attatchment. I won't touch this till I trust it thou


----------



## rharder (Jul 11, 2002)

I d'l-ed it at work (WinNT), and the file's weird. The stuff you're supposed to put in the system folder is a bunch of *.plist files that are really some kind of RTF file that look like this:





> {\rtf1\mac\ansicpg10000\cocoartf100
> {\fonttbl\f0\fswiss\fcharset77 Helvetica;}
> {\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;}
> \margl1440\margr1440\vieww9000\viewh9000\viewkind0
> ...


Openining it in WordPad (windows) gives nothing very interesting.

-Rob


----------



## LordOphidian (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *I agree with you on all acounts but one, symmy, packaging it as a .zip is logical as he can then post it as an attatchment. I won't touch this till I trust it thou *



Packaging as a Zip isn't really logical when, by the file name, its also packaged as a gzip'ed tar file.  You can post a tgz just as well as a zip on these boards, and mac browsers know how to deal with them on OS X.


----------



## starfleetX (Jul 11, 2002)

What a load of crap.  

10.2 is no more "hackable" than 10.1 or 10.0 or most other nixen, for that matter.

I downloaded this thing and checked it out. Guess what it is... a bunch of empty nested folders and some text files that just say:





> <<1223ccirkmvvvv>>>
> <end code>


What the hell?

Lame.


----------



## Sighter (Jul 11, 2002)

You didnt go far enough starfleetX...

There is one of those empty folder that contain data, look again.
 Plus I'd like to quote the first lines of dudeguy installer ReadMe
wich for me, even if I am not a developper sound a little weird...
why the startup item??

""To Install:
Put all the files from the HackMeNot system files folder into your startup items folder located inside your library folder, in your system folder.
*Note:
Do not go into the interface folder, it may screw up and the program won't work properly.'''
(wich is where all those empty folder "but one" are )

Ok Dudeguy, you picked the wrong gang I think...I think...

-Sighter


----------



## Dudeguy (Jul 11, 2002)

ok, this whole thing was a joke! the dll files and all that sh*t were just folders! it took me like 5 minutes, I LOVE WASTING PEOPLE'S TIME! I'm sorry, this is just too funny. You're arguing and stuff making up these stories that it isn't stable and that I could just steal your password. It's just a bunch of text files and folders with extensions at the end like .dll and sh*t.
I don't know a f*cking thing about making programs. Shît guys, i'm 13!
But I do want to start programing and shît.
Well anyways, now that i have your attention, my classic won't work!
it says that it isn't installed! I reblessed the system folder, reinstalled os 9, and it still won't work! Does anyone have a clue on what to do?Remember i'm only 13! Thanx,
Dudeguy.


----------



## kanecorp (Jul 11, 2002)

yea that wasn't funny in anyway.

try getting anyone to help you after that...


----------



## cybergoober (Jul 11, 2002)




----------



## uoba (Jul 11, 2002)

kid who managed to make a flying fool out of himself a few weeks back (with the penguin/linux avatar)?

Nice to see he's having trouble with his machine anyway.


----------



## edX (Jul 11, 2002)

dudeguy - i would consider this an act of malicious behavior. i can only hope that no one has experienced any problems as a result of your prank. i feel responsible for allowing this to have been posted at all after getting several reports from concerned members. I weighed in your past history here and chose to give you the benefit of the doubt. You have sorely disappointed us all. 

You have tainted our efforts to build a community of trust and support. The ones who will suffer are the legitimate developers who generously share witht he community from time to time. You have cast a shadow of doubt upon the integrity of all members of this site. This is the real shame. your age may be an explanation for what occurred, but it is not an excuse.

I will be referring this incident to the moderation team and admin for consideration of appropriate disciplinary actions.

thanks to all who voiced their concern over this thread. i apologize for my lack of actions sooner.


----------



## evildan (Jul 11, 2002)

Dudeguy,

Not cool at all. I can't believe you wasted everyone's time with this hoax. Well I hope you had a good laugh from all of this Dudeguy. And you can know that your "prank" cost you the trust of just about every person on this website who will read this thread.

What you do and post from this point will no doubt determine your future here in this community. Please consider that in the future.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *i would consider this an act of malicious behavior. i can only hope that no one has experienced any problems as a result of your prank.*



Does MacOSX.com have any way of checking files for viruses or other malicious code uploaded by its members?

I never thought of this until this happened.  A trojan horse could be propagated this way, though it would have very short life, yet some damage would be done.  Mac OS X doesn't have many if any exploits to take advantage of.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *For example, anyone can post something like the following:  "to optimize your drive, open the Terminal and type 'sudo rm -Rf /'".  *



Someone could probably very easily put that into an AppleScript with a popup window asking for the administrator's password stating that the file permissions or whatever needs to be accessed/changed to optimize your hard drive.  When you enter your password, WHAM! 'sudo rm -Rf /' starts to "optimize" your hard drive...in the wrong kind of way.  Of course your HD will be optimized, you're going to reinstall Mac OS X when it's finished.  I read somewhere that Apple made the Terminal, or UNIX xommands AppleScriptable.  I just tried this in the Terminal with no success (that's GOOD).


----------



## scaryfish (Jul 11, 2002)

Yeah, I think applescript is quite insecure...  You don't even need to make it have admin privs to do damage - sudo rm -Rf ~/* would work quite well.  And with applescript you can save it as a run-only and then noone knows what it does until it's too late...  But this isn't anything new - you could easily move the Documents folder to the trash and empty under os 9.

I've heard people criticising M$ for making Visual Basic too powerful and system-wide, making macro viruses and trojans easy to write.  Applescript could be just as bad, if more people used it.


----------



## quangdog (Jul 12, 2002)

As an avid developer using OS X, from time to time I peruse the postings on these forums to find out what other people's experiences are.  Usually, I can tell from the subject of a thread whether it is worth my time to read.  This one I read only because I suspected someone wanted to try to do something nasty - by uploading a trojan style chunk of code similar to the applescripts that have been discussed here.  My first thought, upon reading Dudeguy's original post was that he must not be a native english speaker, and really had no idea what he was talking about (visions of Herve coming to mind - no, I mean the Early Herve). Then I began to think it was someone who decided to unleash the biggest baddest most worstest virus that they had made on their pc, disguised as something for a mac.

How disappointing to find that it is just an extremely juvenille 13 year old with nothing better to do.

Dudeguy - Your actions have wasted all of our time.  I am not going to offer any suggestions on how to fix your OS 9 problem - and I highly doubt that anyone else will either - we have better things to do, and better people to help.

(just my $.02)


----------



## Dradts (Jul 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scaryfish _
> *Yeah, I think applescript is quite insecure...  You don't even need to make it have admin privs to do damage - sudo rm -Rf ~/* would work quite well.  *



How can an AppleScript on OS X erase the complete HD without having Admin permissions?!?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 12, 2002)

Not cool.    Not cool at all.


----------



## Androo (Jul 12, 2002)

Everyone, Dudeguy was my account, but my friend bill is pissed off at me, and somehow got into my account. He doesn't know shit about programing. He was making fun of me with the classic thing! He wanted to piss all of you off so you wouldn't help me out. Don't worry everyone, I'll go to his house, kick his ass, then leave. Sorry everyone,
ANDROO (this is really me this time!).


----------



## Ricky (Jul 12, 2002)

Spruiell, check this guy's IP.  Sounds like fud.


----------



## evildan (Jul 12, 2002)

The dudeguy that cried wolf!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 12, 2002)

considering ANDROO has only 2 posts where as dudeguy has about 20, definitely check their/his ip(s)


----------



## Trip (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm glad there is such thing as a mature 13 year old out there.
Too bad dudeguy and friends are not good examples of this.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm 13 and I don't use that as an excuse to post random fake applications that could be trojans...
(I wouldn't go so far as "mature" though )


----------



## Gregita (Jul 12, 2002)

Drama. javascript:smilie('')


----------



## scaryfish (Jul 12, 2002)

> How can an AppleScript on OS X erase the complete HD without having Admin permissions?!?



It can't - I was just making the point you don't need to erase the complete HD to do damage.  The example I gave just deletes everything in your home folder - all you documents, pictures, movies, MP3s, prefs etc.

Not quite as bad as erasing the complete HD, but still bad enough.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm 16 and I don't use age as an excuse for anything.  Age is no excuse for any type of malicious behavior.  "Just having fun" is no excuse.  I have learned this the hard way.

Grow up, Dudeguy/Androo52, you poser.


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 13, 2002)




----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 13, 2002)

LOL


----------

